# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  White Sided Texas Ratsnake

## bulldog

just some pic's of are male white sided he is about a year old in the pic's but not to much info around  only thing i can find is a White Sided Texas Ratsnake

----------


## kc261

I'm not sure from your post if you know it is a texas rat or if you are just guessing.  I know there are also white sided black rat snakes, and probably others that can have the white sided trait.

Whatever it is, I like it!

----------

